# 2004 GTO Electrical Problem With Wipers & A/C Panel Lights, Radio



## 1LS1 (Jan 5, 2011)

got a 04 gto, windshield wipers only work when you first start the car up for the first 3 seconds, and the a/c button light along with the rear defrost light only work for the first 3 seconds of the car being on, but the a/c works even when the light turns off, also when you pull the key out of the ignition, the radio does not turn off. You actually have to push the "off" button to turn it off, New BCM (body control module) still same thing. dealer doesnt know.


----------

